# Paint Shaver Pro questions



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Know that some of you pros have used this tool. Am about to strip a home in the historic district of Easton, MD. The siding is board and batten. Spaced about 12 inches apart. Would the Paint Shaver Pro work on this or is it only for clapboards? 

(picture is a board and batten example, not the home we are doing)


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

We had one of these for rent in our store. I never heard good feedback on it. Now it sits in the warehouse. What are you stripping? Paint or stain? I would cob blast it.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

It would definitely work for that, would even get the paint of the sides of the 1x3's. Like others have said, this thing is a beast and can do some real damage. There is also a considerable amount of time after you have used it cleaning the swirl marks up. 

Pat


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> We had one of these for rent in our store. I never heard good feedback on it. Now it sits in the warehouse. What are you stripping? Paint or stain? I would cob blast it.


If it is just sitting, and you want to get rid of it pm me. Might just be interested.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> It would definitely work for that, would even get the paint of the sides of the 1x3's. Like others have said, this thing is a beast and can do some real damage. There is also a considerable amount of time after you have used it cleaning the swirl marks up.
> 
> Pat


Well, it's rough cut lumber now. Was planning to hit it with a 6" angle grinder and 24-36 grit paper, followed by a 5" random orbital and 40 grit. Looking to save time (and money) if possible.

There is also about 300 square feet of clapboard. 

On this one side of the house they want it as close to bare wood as practicle.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

can you post some pics of the siding. Might be able to help


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Not sure what to tell ya, If there is anyway you could get a chance to try one out with out spending the 700+ that would be your best option. Also thinking here it might not be all that great on face of those 1x3's as it could fook them up pretty good. You would be spending allot of time trying to fix the deep swirl marks. here is a few pics of what we used it on...



view from other side after siding was painted.



Hopefully you can test one first before making this investment - great tool but has it's flaws just like anything else.

Pat


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Its only 300ft so that shouldn't be too bad. Why are you not considering a chemical strip?


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

very nice work Pat


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Its only 300ft so that shouldn't be too bad. Why are you not considering a chemical strip?


It's more than 300sq ft total. It's just 300 sq ft of clapboard. Can't use chemical, because they are replacing some of the boards and as they replace the boards they replace the battens. All pre-primed (and back primed) onsite with beads of caulk on the backside of the battens before installation. 

It's a higher end job. Really a restoration of the exterior. they wanted to replace all the clapboards but the hysterical committee will only grant "replace as needed". 

Needless to say, we want to provide a top notch finish so the neighbors seek us out. (referals, referals)

Home was built in 1794.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Like painterman said, Nice job Pat!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

OK gotcha biker. Shaver might be the best for that type of job then.


----------

